# 850 XP Straight Pipe



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

http://youtu.be/Qt1VO17tu6w


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Before we took the Big Gun off.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I like the way it sounds with the big gun. Why does the 850XP sound like a V-twin and the rest of Polaris engines sound like a pissed off bee?


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah the Big Gun is retired great sounding pipe. Going to try something new. Well the 850 is a completely different engine compared to the older motors. I can not tell you why it sounds different.


----------

